# HZR - Hazer Group



## So_Cynical (22 October 2015)

The Hazer group IPO closes tomorrow 4 weeks ahead of the closing date in the prospectus, not surprising that they had little trouble raising 5 million with such interesting 'blue skyish' technology. The Hazer group is looking to commercialise the Hazer Process, a process that produces high grade synthetic graphite and hydrogen from iron ore and natural Gas.

http://www.hazergroup.com.au/

I have applied for 11000 shares as they will need to raise additional capital via a couple of option issues.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 December 2015)

Listing tomorrow, new video out that explains the Hazer technology...massive blue sky.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (11 December 2015)

Traded between 0.205 and 0.31 over the last 5 days closing at 0.275 this afternoon with average daily volume of around a million shares, 41 million on issue...volume should settle down soon i would think.

Issue price of 20c im sitting pretty so far, for my first IPO im impressed at the easy money.


----------



## Muschu (3 February 2016)

Up 15% on the back of no announcement.  

Increased trades and volume.

Wonder what's going on....


----------



## Muschu (3 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> Up 15% on the back of no announcement.
> 
> Increased trades and volume.
> 
> Wonder what's going on....




Now in a trading halt.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 March 2016)

Entitlement option issue update.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160302/pdf/435jz5dvpgfrkn.pdf

One option for every 4 shares held at an issue price of 1c per option, expiry 31 Dec 2018, share issue price of 30c

Very rarely have i come out of a cheap option issue losing money...keen on these considering the expiry date and price. 30c Dec 2018 seems a fair punt.


----------



## Muschu (2 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Entitlement option issue update.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160302/pdf/435jz5dvpgfrkn.pdf
> 
> ...




I have a very small holding but don't really get this option offer....I imagine something will come through to me to explain.

Does this mean 1c per share now with the option of paying the other 29 on or before 12/2018?

Excuse my naivety SC... I was born that way...

Took a random punt on HZR is this month's ASF comp


----------



## So_Cynical (3 March 2016)

Muschu said:


> I have a very small holding but don't really get this option offer....I imagine something will come through to me to explain.
> 
> Does this mean 1c per share now with the option of paying the other 29 on or before 12/2018?




All Aust shareholders will receive an offer document in time, it will be personalised and show the amount of shares held by you at the offer date and thus the amount of options you are entitled to buy, one option for every 4 shares held, for example i have 10000 shares so will be entitled to 2500 options at a price of 1c per option ~ 2500 x 0.01 = $25

I will use my banks Bpay facility to pay them the 25 bucks and they issue me 2500 options that i can either sell on market anytime before expiry on the 31 Dec 2018, or convert the options to shares by paying the exercise price of 30c per share 2500 x 0.30 = $750 giving me an extra 2500 shares to add to my original holding of 10000.

The total price paid for the extra shares being 0.31c..hope this makes the options situation clear as mud.


----------



## Muschu (3 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> All Aust shareholders will receive an offer document in time, it will be personalised and show the amount of shares held by you at the offer date and thus the amount of options you are entitled to buy, one option for every 4 shares held, for example i have 10000 shares so will be entitled to 2500 options at a price of 1c per option ~ 2500 x 0.01 = $25
> 
> I will use my banks Bpay facility to pay them the 25 bucks and they issue me 2500 options that i can either sell on market anytime before expiry on the 31 Dec 2018, or convert the options to shares by paying the exercise price of 30c per share 2500 x 0.30 = $750 giving me an extra 2500 shares to add to my original holding of 10000.
> 
> The total price paid for the extra shares being 0.31c..hope this makes the options situation clear as mud.




Many thanks SC.. I hold 20,000 of these at an average of 28.5c.  So I've just got in front these past couple of days!

I don't get why HZR is asking for a mere 1c / share?  If the share price, for some reason, goes to 20c then who would pay out the balance of the 30c before 31 Dec 2018.

As an investor is my hope that the SP will go to a higher figure, say 50c, and I'll only be paying 31C?

I should know but how many shares have been issued and how much will HZR raise if everyone takes up this offer?

Bit of a dumbo when it comes to options...


----------



## So_Cynical (4 March 2016)

Muschu said:


> I don't get why HZR is asking for a mere 1c / share?  If the share price, for some reason, goes to 20c then who would pay out the balance of the 30c before 31 Dec 2018.




Asking 1c because they want to reward current holders and they want all the options to be taken up, its a roundabout way to raise capital, if all the options get turned into shares at 30c each, HZR will pocket an extra 3.6 mill or so increasing the market (cap Shares on issue) by 25% or so.

if the shares go to 20C then the options are near worthless depending on the time till expiration, the time is a big component of price, but not as much as the actual SP of HZR shares, at over 31c all the options are "in the money" and will follow the SP up cent for cent.


----------



## Muschu (4 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Asking 1c because they want to reward current holders and they want all the options to be taken up, its a roundabout way to raise capital, if all the options get turned into shares at 30c each, HZR will pocket an extra 3.6 mill or so increasing the market (cap Shares on issue) by 25% or so.
> 
> if the shares go to 20C then the options are near worthless depending on the time till expiration, the time is a big component of price, but not as much as the actual SP of HZR shares, at over 31c all the options are "in the money" and will follow the SP up cent for cent.




Thanks heaps for that SC..... I didn't get this at all previously... Only early morning over here in the enlightened West and I've learned something already...  

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Muschu (4 March 2016)

Has the enthusiasm over the options offer waned?  Curious how people react....


----------



## Telamelo (18 March 2016)

*HZR - Bullish Breakout to new 52 week high's !*

HZR with only 50M shares on issue.. breakout to new 52 week high's @35c!

17/03/16 HAZER GROUP AGREEMENTS FOR GRAPHENE AND DEMONSTRATION PLANT SCALE UP
● New agreement with UWA to develop Hazer technology for production of graphene
● UWA will identify conditions to improve quality and quantity of graphene
● New partnership with chemical engineering group Kemplant to assist in development and design of demonstration plant
● Hazer will continue to own all IP through both agreements

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): +72.2 %D(3): +59.0 

RSI(14) : +70.1 

33 buyers for 1,113,573 units vs only 8 sellers for 103,671 units

Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Muschu (18 March 2016)

*Re: HZR - Bullish Breakout to new 52 week high's !*



Telamelo said:


> HZR with only 50M shares on issue.. breakout to new 52 week high's @35c!
> 
> 17/03/16 HAZER GROUP AGREEMENTS FOR GRAPHENE AND DEMONSTRATION PLANT SCALE UP
> ● New agreement with UWA to develop Hazer technology for production of graphene
> ...




Yes looking very positive and still cheap imo.. Declaring small hold.  I'm in WA and am not an engineer but, in researching, checked it out with some - who are not associated with the company.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 March 2016)

The thing that some don't understand is that IF they can commercialise the process and IF that process can produce Hydrogen and Graphite at a lower cost than current methods of production, Hazer won't necessarily build a large scale commercial plant, they can just licence the technology and take a cut.

No massive capex, cap raisings, just sell licences.


----------



## Telamelo (20 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The thing that some don't understand is that IF they can commercialise the process and IF that process can produce Hydrogen and Graphite at a lower cost than current methods of production, Hazer won't necessarily build a large scale commercial plant, they can just licence the technology and take a cut.
> 
> No massive capex, cap raisings, just sell licences.




'Hazer Process'

Hazer holds intellectual property rights to a chemical engineering process, developed at the University of Western Australia, to turn natural gas into hydrogen.

While the use of natural gas "cracking" to create hydrogen has been well researched since the 1960s, the "Hazer Process" has two key differentiators that Hazer believes will allow it to become commercially viable.

Rather than discarding the carbon byproduct generated through the process as waste, it is used to create saleable graphite, as well as the hydrogen, which in turn creates substantially lower carbon dioxide emissions.

It also uses iron ore as an alternative catalyst to other more expensive materials, reducing the cost and complexity of the process.

Global hydrogen production in 2014 was estimated at over 64 million tonnes, at a total value of more than US$100 billion.

The most significant geographic markets were Asia (43%) and Europe (23%).

It is used primarily used in the petroleum refining process to crack heavy hydrocarbons to produce liquid fuels, and as a feedstock for ammonia production.

Hazer’s strategy in this space will be to target the growing markets for low-cost synthetic graphite with high-purity and crystallinity – which are connected to the expansion of the electric vehicle industry.

The Hazer approach is prospective in that it will pursue the commercialisation of clean technology which is less expensive and more energy efficient.

The company’s core technology will achieve this by using natural gas (instead of independent primary clean energy supplies) and iron ore to produce clean hydrogen and synthetic graphite products destined for growing global battery markets.

'Goals for commercialisation'

The company and UWA have applied for three patents associated with the process.

Hazer believes there is scope for the "clean technology" to replace the standard method of hydrogen production. Hydrogen is a key feedstock for ammonium nitrate production which is used in fertiliser and explosives.

"Wesfarmers are quite a big player in hydrogen production in Australia so this is potentially a technology that offers a cleaner cheaper way to do it for them," Mr Pocock said.


www.smh.com.au/business/mining-and-resources/wesfarmers-mineral-resources-back-hazer-group-float-201...

www.afr.com/news/special-reports/resources/hazer-says-new-process-ready-for-commercialisation-201509...

www.nexttechstock.com/hazer-ipo/


---------------------------------------------
Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (20 March 2016)

Telamelo said:


> 'Hazer Process'
> 
> Hazer holds intellectual property rights to a chemical engineering process, developed at the University of Western Australia, to turn natural gas into hydrogen.
> 
> ...





"There is more than 10 times more Graphite than Lithium, in a lithium ion battery". Graphite demand is increasing and set to explode in 2020 when the tesla battery mega factory goes into full production. 

Synthetic graphite is currently worth upwards of $2000/ton (up to 20k) but if this 'Hazer process' gets traction they are actually expecting to crash the world price. They are also thinking that it may be possible to dominate the natural graphite market.

The Hazer process 'blows the whole industry away' given it's huge potential to become very disruptive to both the Graphite and Hydrogen markets.

Disruptive technology......

Billion dollar industry......

Cheap process = $$$$$

dyor


Cheers tela


----------



## So_Cynical (22 March 2016)

All Time high of 35c today  options issue prospectus released.


 1c per option
 1 option for every 4 shares held
 Exercise price of 30c
 Expiry 31st December 2018
 Offer closing date 20th April
 ASX listing of options on the 29th April

Excellent. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160321/pdf/435zyl16rm8jb0.pdf


----------



## tinhat (22 March 2016)

I'm not a shareholder and but it might be interesting to see at what price the options trade at in the medium term. Might be worth taking a small speci punt on a few options at some point.


----------



## Telamelo (22 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> All Time high of 35c today  options issue prospectus released.
> 
> 
> 1c per option
> ...




Gift of a lifetime imho and Well Done to HZR Management!

Nice strong bullish close with a pick up in volume/momentum.. should see us make further new high's tomorrow imo

26 buyers for 850,813 units vs only 6 sellers for 63,675 units

please dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## McLovin (22 March 2016)

Why would they issue options today to be exercised in 2.75 years when they're apparently on the precipice of a new revolutionary technology? Surely if the tech is what they say, by 31 December 2018 the same dollar amount could be raised for far less shareholder dilution.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 March 2016)

McLovin said:


> Why would they issue options today to be exercised in 2.75 years when they're apparently on the precipice of a new revolutionary technology? Surely if the tech is what they say, by 31 December 2018 the same dollar amount could be raised for far less shareholder dilution.




They only raised 5 million in the IPO, 20% of the company from memory, i expect they are being good to their shareholders considering this options issue and need to raise additional capital was flagged in the prospectus, also no sharks involved with this one, no greedy VC guys.

The inventors and early developers all hold shares along with the UWA.


----------



## Telamelo (23 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> They only raised 5 million in the IPO, 20% of the company from memory, i expect they are being good to their shareholders considering this options issue and need to raise additional capital was flagged in the prospectus, also no sharks involved with this one, no greedy VC guys.
> 
> The inventors and early developers all hold shares along with the UWA.




HZR nice +9% surge today to 39c!  at all time high's.

35 buyers for 1,029,793 units  vs  only 6 sellers for 136,456 units

please dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## skc (23 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> They only raised 5 million in the IPO, 20% of the company from memory, i expect they are being good to their shareholders considering this options issue and need to raise additional capital was flagged in the prospectus, also no sharks involved with this one, no greedy VC guys.
> 
> The inventors and early developers all hold shares along with the UWA.




I have seen a few of these early-stage technology plays... but I don't have a strong impression of any of them being able to achieve much over time. Commercialisation can be a long and difficult road, esp in industrial processes.

Can anyone think of recent success stories? I can only think of 1... I can't remember the code banghead but it has something to do with aluminum or something and it got taken over with 2 competing offers... may be 5-7 years ago.
Very useful contribution, I know.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 March 2016)

skc said:


> I
> Can anyone think of recent success stories? I can only think of 1... I can't remember the code banghead but it has something to do with aluminum or something and it got taken over with 2 competing offers... may be 5-7 years ago.
> Very useful contribution, I know.




Very useful, your right of course - HZR is a glass half full (never been done before) commercialisation play and it's best to keep that in mind, could all come to nothing.


----------



## Telamelo (24 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Very useful, your right of course - HZR is a glass half full (never been done before) commercialisation play and it's best to keep that in mind, could all come to nothing.




'Nothing ventured' means 'Nothing gained'.  Good on them for developing this 'ground breaking' disruptive technology (that aims for very low cost commercial products) targeting:

-Hydrogen / clean energy/transport 
-Graphite/ batteries 
-Graphene/ improve battery's / solar panels

www.afr.com/news/special-reports/re...s-ready-for-commercialisation-20150921-gjrfby

www.afr.com/technology/wesfarmers-mineral-resources-back-hazer-group-float-20151201-glcqm2

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWF9JKGEXKI

If it's good enough for both Wesfarmer's and Mineral Resources to be involved in as well then you be the judge.... sky is the limit given the huge potential here imho


Cheers tela


----------



## Muschu (29 March 2016)

To those of you more knowledgeable (pretty much everybody)

If I take profit now am I still entitled to the rights issue?

I have "belief" and would re-enter on a pullback.  This development will take a lot of time and I imagine boredom will set in.

I realise exiting and planning to re-enter comes with its own risks.  Asking for opinions, not advice.  

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## skc (30 March 2016)

Muschu said:


> To those of you more knowledgeable (pretty much everybody)
> 
> If I take profit now am I still entitled to the rights issue?
> 
> ...




HZN went ex-rights on 24 Mar. So if you sell anytime after that, you'd still be entitle to participate in the rights issue.


----------



## Muschu (30 March 2016)

skc said:


> HZN went ex-rights on 24 Mar. So if you sell anytime after that, you'd still be entitle to participate in the rights issue.




Thanks skc.... Much appreciated.


----------



## Telamelo (30 March 2016)

Bullish chart that has held up really well after recent fresh new high's..  should see us re-test 39/40c high's soon imo


Cheers tela 


P.S. I know of some holder's in HZR that are also riding the EMC wave up... small world it seems as 'good news' spreads fast!


----------



## ukulele (11 April 2016)

Some good picks by Telamelo. Are you Nostradamus? Haha, well done if you hold.

HZR issued with a bit of a speeding ticket today.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 April 2016)

ukulele said:


> HZR issued with a bit of a speeding ticket today.




A please explain answered with we have no idea...closed at an all time high of 53c


----------



## Muschu (11 April 2016)

Yes very strange given the response to the query...... Have a small hold and wondering what to do.....


----------



## Muschu (18 April 2016)

They might get another query today... What's going on here?


----------



## So_Cynical (18 April 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> A please explain answered with we have no idea...closed at an all time high of 53c






Muschu said:


> They might get another query today... What's going on here?




Up 28% at the close with an intraday high of 85c -  simply amazing...today's speeding ticket got a similar answer to the last one however they did state that: "Increased market interest in the Graphite and Hydrogen sectors" could have something to do with it, EDE - Eden Energy got a mention too.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160418/pdf/436l929p1lfc9d.pdf


----------



## orr (26 July 2016)

Hot button science based start ups.... is that a name for a thread? well; Thomas Eddison and a few others have been on to a good thing. From my experience there's a reason why these white coated boffins arn't running banks.
And  as know there is gold dissolved in sea water and no one is making a buck out of that...
Anybody with technical background on the broard aspects of catylitic hydrocarbon splitting visa v the economics just for the H2 production ???


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2016)

Investor presentation out today.

http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/439cpjdsh3sc7j.pdf

Hydrogen market worth 100 Billion annually and Graphite 14 Billion, the hydrogen market is expected to grow to over 150 Billion by 2021.

http://www.marketsandmarkets.com/PressReleases/hydrogen.asp


----------



## So_Cynical (15 September 2016)

A short interview video with the Hazer boss.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (7 February 2017)

Sold a third of my position today, 222% profit and 424 days in, i needed to free up some cash and will convert options later on, was surprised that the pilot plant ann didn't bring on another surge through 75c.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 March 2017)

Mineral Resources backs Hazer Group commercialisation through $5m placement and JV discussions.

Hazer has secured $5m through a strategic placement to long standing shareholder Mineral Resources (ASX:MIN)
Mineral Resources increase their shareholding to 14%, and provide significant validation of the technology and future scale up of the Hazer Process
Hazer and Mineral Resources are also in discussions to enter a Joint Venture for the development of full commercial scale Hazer plant
Hazer is also undertaking a share purchase plan for eligible investors at $0.60 to raise an additional $3m
The above cut and paste was from the Mac Equity Partners email i received today.
They do some interesting IPO's and equity raisings.
http://macequity.com.au/


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2017)

Trading halt: Regarding the announcement of a MOU (Memorandum of understanding) in relation to the commercialisation of the Hazer process.

Another player on board i would think....find out on Tuesday...it could be a biggy.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 October 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> Trading halt: Regarding the announcement of a MOU (Memorandum of understanding) in relation to the commercialisation of the Hazer process.
> 
> Another player on board i would think....find out on Tuesday...it could be a biggy.




Was reasonably big news pushing the SP up 20%, not a new player though as MIN has shown interest before, anyway MIN to 100% finance the development of a 1000tpa production facility that can be scaled up to 10000tpa with HZR getting a royalty from the profit of Graphite sales, assuming that MIN gets 100% of the Hydrogen...win win all round.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 June 2018)

HZR has to be one of the biggest sleeper stocks on the ASX, all the news flow is good and yet the SP has stagnated currently trading at near the IPO price..anyway a presentation out today and a 6 month old video i found.

http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/43vvxxm6wckjc7.pdf
~


----------



## greggles (19 June 2018)

Interesting video. Thanks. If the news flow has been good, what do you think is keeping a lid on the share price?

It's probably a low risk entry at current levels. If you look back to late 2015, 25c served as resistance until it broke out in March 2016, so it's no surprise that it is serving as support now. Could be worth a punt.


----------



## sptrawler (16 September 2018)

I'm really interested, all sounds like upside, with buyout potential. But as with all unproven processes, easily copied, and usually burns.


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

Had a nibble today, scary times, but great technology.
So down side should be limited, I hope, I would have made more money betting on disappointment in the past.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 September 2018)

Massive upside and you can only lose 100% so fair deal as the potential win is maybe 1000% if the Hazer process comes to dominate global Hydrogen production.


----------



## sptrawler (21 September 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Massive upside and you can only lose 100% so fair deal as the potential win is maybe 1000% if the Hazer process comes to dominate global Hydrogen production.



With the changes to franking credits imminent, got to try and find a few capital gains.
What's the worst that can happen, do my dough and get a pension.


----------



## Miner (21 September 2018)

some of the key items brought my attention:

Uniqueness and potential upside as well risk downside massive way.
A pilot plant is always a good sign of seriousness and proven method than desktop study
Did not understand why the CEO sold off his stake if the project has potential (this is a strange but probably he needed money to pay mortgage ) 
MIN has put their skin and brought the pilot plant to Kwinana so that they can watch and monitor. Chris Ellison being a hard taskmaster, he will make it happen. (I will not disbelief after buying MIN at $2 and selling at $5 only to learn sky was the limit
Bought a small parcel today to put into bottom drawer knowing pilot plant will be finished by CY 2018 and then tests could take a year. But if head I win and tell I lose of course.
Holding from this morning


----------



## Miner (24 September 2018)

Miner said:


> some of the key items brought my attention:
> 
> Uniqueness and potential upside as well risk downside massive way.
> A pilot plant is always a good sign of seriousness and proven method than desktop study
> ...



Nice pick up (self flattery) on Friday purely by fluke or conviction- whatever the SP went up today significantly making me happy. Now the dilemma is what happens with no news, if the market price goes south ????. Does not matter, let me enjoy moment of glory


----------



## TLS (28 September 2018)

Miner said:


> Nice pick up (self flattery) on Friday purely by fluke or conviction- whatever the SP went up today significantly making me happy. Now the dilemma is what happens with no news, if the market price goes south ????. Does not matter, let me enjoy moment of glory




An interesting stock that I only stumbled upon this evening via another source whilst looking for something to put in this months stock picking competition. Thanks to the other posters in this thread too.

For those interested I found this recent company interview from the RIU good oil conference.

Things that have grabbed my attention:

 - MIN invested heavily in it at ~60 cents
 - Entering commercialisation phase
 - New CEO (Geoff Ward) starting next month
 - Apparently no need for any Capital Rising in the near term
 - Numerous outstanding milestones, results and potential deals that could eventuate in the next few months
 - Results from FEED study potentially only weeks away

Disclosure: Hot held yet but now on the radar.


----------



## Miner (28 September 2018)

TLS said:


> An interesting stock that I only stumbled upon this evening via another source whilst looking for something to put in this months stock picking competition. Thanks to the other posters in this thread too.
> 
> For those interested I found this recent company interview from the RIU good oil conference.
> 
> ...



Good to see interest developing on market and on ASF too on HZR.
Posters refer So Cynical 's posting on this thread exactly one year back 29 Sep 2017. S C is the financial clarovoyant


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2018)

I started this thread in Oct 2015, Yikes 3 years ago, watched the SP run up to 80c early on and then slowly sell off down to 19c over 2 years, and now its ready to run again...the stock market certainly is entertaining.

I sold a few about 18 months ago at around 65c and bought a few a couple of months back under 30c, chart says i got it right.
~


----------



## Miner (17 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Entitlement option issue update.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160302/pdf/435jz5dvpgfrkn.pdf
> 
> ...



@So_Cynical  - Are you still holding the options to be encashed now ?
Looking into today's announcement by HZR I found market hardly moved or did not understand . It is an excellent announcement IMO and would like to learn your and others views.
Some of the silver linings I see the interest of Chris Elision who smells money like a hound smells blood. Got lot of cash recently on MIN account.
Brought HZR plant into Perth so as to keep an eye on the pilot plant.
What would be his next move ? Acquire HZR in his wing ?
Of course it is my speculation to see becomes a reality by 3Q of CY 2019.
Yes, holding both MIN and HZR (both are re-entries).


----------



## galumay (17 December 2018)

I looked into it, but I didnt like the lack of tranparency from management around patents, I believe they have greatly overstated the situation with various patents. Its got a lot of momentum from some of the usual suspects at HC. I decided the risk was too great for a very uncertain upside potential.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2018)

galumay said:


> I looked into it, but I didnt like the lack of tranparency from management around patents, I believe they have greatly overstated the situation with various patents. Its got a lot of momentum from some of the usual suspects at HC. I decided the risk was too great for a very uncertain upside potential.



Let us see. At this point MIN has shot up 9% but HZR is stagnant on prices. I am holding breath however to see what comes out in near future.
As I wrote, and now editing that Tim has spent about $100,000 to convert his options at an effective price of 30 cents. Yes they are expiring in Dec. But why should you spend another 25 cents instead of letting 5 cents to go, if there is no future.


----------



## galumay (17 December 2018)

Miner said:


> But why should you spend another 25 cents instead of letting 5 cents to go, if there is no future.




I have no idea, I have enough trouble working out what to do myself without worrying about the motivations of others!! 

I wasn't criticising your decision to invest, just sharing that I had looked into the business, but didn't find it investible. It may well prove to be the next Amazon and I will look very silly! 

Its always hard with these sort of speccy tech businesses, there are so many of them and most will disappear up their own narrative, but if you can pick one of the winners there are obviously huge gains to be made. Good luck with HZR.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2018)

galumay said:


> I have no idea, I have enough trouble working out what to do myself without worrying about the motivations of others!!
> 
> I wasn't criticising your decision to invest, just sharing that I had looked into the business, but didn't find it investible. It may well prove to be the next Amazon and I will look very silly!
> 
> Its always hard with these sort of speccy tech businesses, there are so many of them and most will disappear up their own narrative, but if you can pick one of the winners there are obviously huge gains to be made. Good luck with HZR.



Mate all good. You have honest intention and that is why we need to listen and share our ideas. There is only ONE Alibaba and one Amazon. Once there are too many Amazons, then the beauty is gone. Look at Kogan. So not to worry. I wanted to have a sounding box and you did pretty well and resilient not to get distracted either 
Thanks a LOT


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2018)

galumay said:


> I looked into it, but I didnt like the lack of tranparency from management around patents, I believe they have greatly overstated the situation with various patents. Its got a lot of momentum from some of the usual suspects at HC. I decided the risk was too great for a very uncertain upside potential.



I agree with you, a lot of promises, not much substance as yet.
I don't play lotto, so a bit of a flutter, costs the same as a system 7 slick pick every Friday for a year.


----------



## peter2 (17 December 2018)

galumay said:


> there are so many of them and most will disappear up their own narrative




Great description, applies to most of the ASX unfortunately.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I agree with you, a lot of promises, not much substance as yet.
> I don't play lotto, so a bit of a flutter, costs the same as a system 7 slick pick every Friday for a year.






peter2 said:


> Great description, applies to most of the ASX unfortunately.



I fully agree with your opinions.
When I look back in seventies, as a child, my old man always said that investing on shares is just like spending money on horse races. Unfortunately computer, trading system, Microsoft programs were not born then. But to some extent speculative stocks are nothing like gambling. I am not a Lotto junky but do play off and on Lotto tickets limiting to minimum value like 4 games for Saturday when people rush for mega millions (that is my budget) and so on HZR (having burnt myself on FAR), the speculation has been very small and so far it is holding positive considering good (??) investments on NCC , CYB have gone into negative . At least I do not smoke or take regular alcohol - that saves few cents for me to spend on speculative stocks    
Many thanks for your coming out with candid comments.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 December 2018)

Miner said:


> @So_Cynical  - Are you still holding the options to be encashed now ?




I sold my options at the peak of the last run up, accidental brilliant timing once again - was happy to sell the options as i had bought a parcel of shares a while back when the price dropped below 30c 

Good anns today but nothing we didn't already know, HZR still one of the most outstanding potential superstar stocks on the ASX, one superstar announcement will do it..


----------



## galumay (18 December 2018)

Miner said:


> But why should you spend another 25 cents instead of letting 5 cents to go, if there is no future.




Looking a bit deeper its a bit odd, he exercised class C options he bought from mates, not his HZRO options which would put more money into HZR's books.



So_Cynical said:


> HZR still one of the most outstanding potential superstar stocks on the ASX, one superstar announcement will do it.




Thats a big call, SC! I hope for holder's sake you are right.


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> I sold my options at the peak of the last run up, accidental brilliant timing once again - was happy to sell the options as i had bought a parcel of shares a while back when the price dropped below 30c
> 
> Good anns today but nothing we didn't already know, HZR still one of the most outstanding potential superstar stocks on the ASX, one superstar announcement will do it..



The one thing for sure, hydrogen and graphite, are going to be the material of the future.
Hydrogen as fuel replacement and graphite for batteries, if Hazer's process can make commercial quantities using iron ore as feedstock, it will be a sought after process.
Not all Countries have the renewables required, to make either product, so it makes sense for them to use equipment that uses plentifull raw materials that are easily transported.
That is of course if the process is efficient enough and 'green' enough, that's the gamble.IMO
The market will be there, will the process be sellable?


----------



## Miner (18 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> I sold my options at the peak of the last run up, accidental brilliant timing once again - was happy to sell the options as i had bought a parcel of shares a while back when the price dropped below 30c
> 
> Good anns today but nothing we didn't already know, HZR still one of the most outstanding potential superstar stocks on the ASX, one superstar announcement will do it..



Hi SC
Good call indeed.
What would be the selling price of your accidental decision making tool  
The outcomes of your accidental occurrences are somehow always  far superior than  Cheiro's astrological calculation  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheiro   
Take care and thanks for calling HZR is an outstanding stock. Hopefully in another 6 months we would see it be peak of north or down south but not flat for sure.


----------



## Miner (18 December 2018)

sptrawler said:


> The one thing for sure, hydrogen and graphite, are going to be the material of the future.
> Hydrogen as fuel replacement and graphite for batteries, if Hazer's process can make commercial quantities using iron ore as feedstock, it will be a sought after process.
> Not all Countries have the renewables required, to make either product, so it makes sense for them to use equipment that uses plentifull raw materials that are easily transported.
> That is of course if the process is efficient enough and 'green' enough, that's the gamble.IMO
> *The market will be there, will the process be sellable*?



SP - your question's answer is valued more than a billion dollar


----------



## So_Cynical (18 December 2018)

Miner said:


> Hi SC
> Good call indeed.
> What would be the selling price of your accidental decision making tool



Very close to the last top, i watched the price run up and knew expiry was approaching so sold as i already had a full position size.

An interesting read: GLOBAL TRENDS AND OUTLOOK FOR HYDROGEN

http://ieahydrogen.org/pdfs/Global-Outlook-and-Trends-for-Hydrogen_Dec2017_WEB.aspx


----------



## Miner (18 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Very close to the last top, i watched the price run up and knew expiry was approaching so sold as i already had a full position size.
> 
> An interesting read: GLOBAL TRENDS AND OUTLOOK FOR HYDROGEN
> 
> http://ieahydrogen.org/pdfs/Global-Outlook-and-Trends-for-Hydrogen_Dec2017_WEB.aspx



Excellent article and thanks.
I think Perth State Bus ran a program to use Hydrogen as fuel but have not followed them and not sure what was the financial return on this test considering Perth residents more prone to use train and cars than buses. So no matter hydrogen or gas, the passenger level might not have touched break even.


----------



## Miner (10 January 2019)

HZR is rather moving interestingly.  Directors are converting their options since last week of December, gradually offering 30 cents. If insider trading is any clue then I would think, as a director why should I spend millions @30 cents per option  to get converted if I have conviction that the price will go down ? Not just saving brokerage ?
I am still hopeful for something to be cooked and delivered on table by the end of this month or in February.
@Joe Blow This is my commentary in advance for the tip of February 2019 as well     .
Disclaimer - Holder and looking for opportunity to add and then not to look into the price for 6 months !!!


----------



## Miner (16 January 2019)

One of the directors spent a small amount @30 cents is a good sign, specially when he bought for his wife 
Still hoping to go up on the tipping list


----------



## Miner (16 January 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> The Hazer group IPO closes tomorrow 4 weeks ahead of the closing date in the prospectus, not surprising that they had little trouble raising 5 million with such interesting 'blue skyish' technology. The Hazer group is looking to commercialise the Hazer Process, a process that produces high grade synthetic graphite and hydrogen from iron ore and natural Gas.
> 
> http://www.hazergroup.com.au/
> 
> I have applied for 11000 shares as they will need to raise additional capital via a couple of option issues.



SC
I did not notice earlier that you are the creator of this thread and giving me additional hope


----------



## So_Cynical (17 January 2019)

Miner said:


> SC
> I did not notice earlier that you are the creator of this thread and giving me additional hope




I created this thread 40 months ago and the HZR share price is basically where it was 40 months ago, pretty much all the news has been either benign or positive, realistically the SP is undervalued now due to the fact that 3+ years later the technology is still a goer and we are well down the development road.


----------



## Miner (17 January 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> I created this thread 40 months ago and the HZR share price is basically where it was 40 months ago, pretty much all the news has been either benign or positive, realistically the SP is undervalued now due to the fact that 3+ years later the technology is still a goer and we are well down the development road.


----------



## Miner (14 February 2019)

Today's announcement on receiving refund for R & D is nothing on financial merit, but strategically a good sign demonstrating they are really doing some R & D work. Probably it is a long haul to achieve result nonetheless, slow and steady .


----------



## Miner (15 February 2019)

Very quiet release report and undoubtedly result say why?
But the market will assess if to reward for lesser loss or butcher the lamb in the morning. So is my tip for Feb 19
The consolation could be the loss on Dec 18, was half of the loss in Dec 2017. Obviously the new CEO in Oct 2018, yet to understand the business and has no magic wand

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190214/pdf/442mlljschzvdh.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (15 February 2019)

The problem is they are upscaling the process test bed aren't they? It isn't making anything in a commercial quantity, so really untill it either makes a viable plant and or the technology gets bought out, nothing much will happen.
We have bought the dream, so to speak.


----------



## Miner (15 February 2019)

sptrawler said:


> The problem is they are upscaling the process test bed aren't they? It isn't making anything in a commercial quantity, so really untill it either makes a viable plant and or the technology gets bought out, nothing much will happen.
> We have bought the dream, so to speak.



Good point. Any research like exploration  has risks and reward so needs  lots of patience .


----------



## Miner (26 February 2019)

HZR has announced confirmation of its patent . Good news. But there was no mention, what it would be delivering ?
I am wishing by the end of month my tip does not lead to the bottom with too many innovations not yielding any result for impatient punters  
Leaving fun side, I was reading some articles and talking with   a petroleum engineer with a large oil company . His comment was with Lithium battery, hydrogen is going to be an excellent competitor and more environmental friendly.
However from stock perspective it is a long call IMO for HZR to be making money. Just like nuclear power, in Australia our mind set is not there whereas China, Canada, USA, India all are having nuclear power station. Japan stuffed up with old plants but new plants are very robust.


----------



## Miner (15 March 2019)

Announcement of this presentation today on ASX
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190315/pdf/443hmyjns4x4m5.pdf - today's announcement (2) 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190313/pdf/443g6559kxfb60.pdf - day before announcement on pilot plant (1) 
I am adding 1+2 = fund requirement for next phase to implement pilot plant success. A DFS or FEED ? 
Is it a precursor of capital raising meaning more southwards share price ?
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/HZR
Still holding


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2019)

You could be right miner, but there is a statement in the presentation, that says Min Res will fund all stages of commercial development.
My guess is as soon as the process is proven, on a commercial scale, it will be bought out. I can't see Min wanting to get into H2 and graphite storage, distribution and transportation logistics.
Australia can't have anything that value adds.


----------



## Miner (15 March 2019)

Yeah @sptrawler - MY MESSAGE got sent before completion : apology. Now I have completed what I wanted to respond.
Thanks and your comment could be very right. The power point does say few things :
securing commercial partner for development in late 2019 - so I suppose that was done when they also said commercial development was agreed by MIN.
The CDP (Commercial development process) per the chart appears to be completing 2022. So it is a very long time to see the outcome. Until then it could be all development and play.
Yes, as an investor Chris Ellison could sell this off in middle of development when he gets  a right customer. He is a Money Man and who knows the potential  buyer in next two years. With Lithium hype, electrical car, heavy research reliance by the government, HZR ticks most of the boxes. The only issue is long lead time.
Alternatively if we argue on semantics then commercial development be a phase of pilot plant success because thereafter, it is all about execution and not developmental work. 
Share price has jumped slightly today and ironically before any capital raise, that happens. All speculation and can not be a mind reader . Otherwise, I would not have been on this ASF 
Have a lovely weekend.  I will have a very busy one as my wife is returning from overseas tomorrow and whole house need to be neat and tidy as she left before travel  . Tough call indeed.









sptrawler said:


> You could be right miner, but there is a statement in the presentation, that says Min Res will fund all stages of commercial development.
> My guess is as soon as the process is proven, on a commercial scale, it will be bought out. I can't see Min wanting to get into H2 and graphite storage, distribution and transportation logistics.
> Australia can't have anything that value adds.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 March 2019)

Miner said:


> However from stock perspective it is a long call IMO for HZR to be making money.



As a general comment the technically best solution, to anything, is rarely the most commercially viable one.

I'm always cautious about "tech" companies for that reason. Simply inventing the tech is one thing but that of itself doesn't necessarily make it a viable business. 

Do not hold but I'm watching it.


----------



## Miner (16 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> As a general comment the technically best solution, to anything, is rarely the most commercially viable one.
> 
> I'm always cautious about "tech" companies for that reason. Simply inventing the tech is one thing but that of itself doesn't necessarily make it a viable business.
> 
> Do not hold but I'm watching it.



To sum up Einstein, Newton  and many other top tech guns never made money but Bill Gates who did not complete graduation could .


----------



## Miner (16 April 2019)

The quarterly report published today https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190416/pdf/444bk1k7z09609.pdf 
It is pretty self-explanatory and I am waiting to see the FEED study scheduled to be released in April which are only less than 2 weeks to finish. Cash in hand reasonable. Funding for the demonstratable pilot plant. This is a bit challenging as this plant is not for internal purposes but for other companies to come and see. My guess is there would be some publicity ramp up and hopefully pricing ramp up too with prospective investors/collaborators/JV partners for new plants to get hooked into.
No more guess and just wait and see.
Yes, still holding a small parcel with a marginal negative position with a hope


----------



## Miner (30 April 2019)

I am hoping the old faithful Geoff Ward of Chris Ellison's group induction probably will expedite the acquisition by MIN by the end of next quarter - this is the speculative idea of mine to put HZR into tip for May.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190430/pdf/444ppcbl2fbqzr.pdf


----------



## Miner (8 May 2019)

HZR is not giving joy to my tip  but I am not giving up.
This announcement is encouraging on its face value.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190506/pdf/444vrnn8tlp2h9.pdf
The options issued to Geoff Ward are @50,70 and 90 cents exercisable in 2022, 2023 and 2024. So IMO, really to get benefits of his effort, Geoff would be working at least to get the prices of HZR to exceed 50 cents in 2022. It will not be over a single night. So even it is depressing a bit, long run, I see HZR be good holding. I believed MIN at $2 and then lost my own faith. Same was with A2M. Looking 5 years back, if I held both of them, I could have retired successfully. But no one has crystal ball. So I am focusing to hold on HZR once again banging on Geoff's work to bring rewards to him and all shareholders. Time flies so 2 years holding should be a reasonable one at this instance.


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2019)

This is an interesting development for Hazer, the W.A Water Corp has agreed to let them build the commercial demonstration plant, at the Woodman point effluent plant and use their wast methane. Great move IMO, locates the hydrogen generator, right next to the City, where the Hydrogen can be used for transport. 
Also great location for potential buyers of the process, to view it in action, if this comes off it could be really big. IMO
I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2019)

This may be a better link.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190531/pdf/445hrkr8ch25kk.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2019)

Share price up 10% on the news, Hazer will 100% own the plant and operate it, the MOU says nothing about funding the construction.


----------



## galumay (31 May 2019)

Seemed like a nothing announcement to me, this business has a whiff of dodgy brothers IMO. Funny games with their patents, announcements that seem to suggest an undue concern by management with share price.. Hope I am wrong for those invested.


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Share price up 10% on the news, Hazer will 100% own the plant and operate it, the MOU says nothing about funding the construction.



As far as I know minres is stumping up the money, and if it works out the greenies will be over the moon.


----------



## Miner (1 June 2019)

I am providing an extract of a job advertisement from MIN (yes, would post this on MIN thread also). Basically, it is about MIN entering into oil and gas. I am not prejudging but hope they do not fall on traps like Freeport Mining  by investing on PVD (not being Freeport's core business)
_the job advert  says 
"What you can expect from MRL
Our Energy Resources division is seeking an Engineering & Projects Manager (Oil & Gas) to support the business through the provision of cost-effective energy solutions to help us meet our business strategy for 2019/2020, and beyond.

Reporting to our General Manager – Energy Resources, this role will lead a multidisciplinary engineering team, whilst managing the delivery of our projects safely, on schedule and within budget. This multi-faceted role includes a balance of both technical and management tasks and responsibilities where you will undertake in-house and outsourced engineering, with a strong focus on the execution of our power generation, heating and other hydrocarbon related projects.

Some key projects currently being undertaken by the team include:_

50 MW Power Station (gas fired, reciprocating)
82 km 10” high pressure gas pipeline
LNG Storage and Vapourisation Facility for a 10 MW power station
*A synthetic graphite R&D facility (supporting design, fabrication and operation)"*
As a holder of both HZR and MIN, I am curious on last line - So HZR is not owned by MIN . Is the direction of their intention ? Time will tell if I am reading or not reading too much goss*.
*


----------



## So_Cynical (1 June 2019)

Miner said:


> *A synthetic graphite R&D facility (supporting design, fabrication and operation)"*





Both the pilot plants (FBR & PTR) are at MIN's Kwinana site so i have to assume that this MOU with WA water is to build one of these plants at 
WAW's site with MIN to run it as they have the engineering experience having helped HZR with both pilot plants - makes perfect sense.

Its all evolving.


----------



## sptrawler (23 July 2019)

The pilot plant is up and running, it apparently has produced graphite at a purity greater than 95%. Also the commercial demonstration plant, initial construction tenders have been awarded to Primero Engineering group.

http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/446t854zlck5w0.pdf

A good article on the company and process.

https://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network233111.html

I do hold.


----------



## Miner (23 July 2019)

sptrawler said:


> The pilot plant is up and running, it apparently has produced graphite at a purity greater than 95%. Also the commercial demonstration plant, initial construction tenders have been awarded to Primero Engineering group.
> 
> http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/446t854zlck5w0.pdf
> 
> ...



Good announcements today with 10% increase.
My only concern is the selection of consultant for engineering.  Holding.


----------



## sptrawler (23 July 2019)

Miner said:


> Good announcements today with 10% increase.
> My only concern is the selection of consultant for engineering.  Holding.



What are your concerns? 
They are a fairly small engineering company, however the scale and complexity of the plant, may not be large.


----------



## Miner (27 August 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190827/pdf/447xdsll5sgc7x.pdf
Good progress IMO with substantial loss reduction.
Hope morning market will rejoice it


----------



## sptrawler (27 August 2019)

It will be nice when they sell something.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2019)

I think (hope ) there will be some significant announcement on their pilot plant.
Hopefully next month


----------



## sptrawler (2 September 2019)

Hazer successful in their $9.41m funding application, from the Australian Renewable Energy Agency (ARENA), for the building of the commercial H2 demonstration plant.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190902/pdf/44844xcm5kpm24.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (2 September 2019)

Attracting my interest - why a demonstration plant, the pilot plant is up and running, why not build a real plant or is the demonstration plant the real plant but hopefully one of many?


----------



## sptrawler (2 September 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Attracting my interest - why a demonstration plant, the pilot plant is up and running, why not build a real plant or is the demonstration plant the real plant but hopefully one of many?



Hi Knobby, the demonstration plant is going to be a 100ton P/A H2 plant, it is going to be built next to Perth's sewage treatment plant(Woodman Point) and use their methane as the process fuel source.
The idea is, it will showcase the process and uses a renewable waste product, it is close to Perth for vistors/potential purchasers to gain easy access and if successful should do well. IMO
Just my opinion but if it works well, every big sewage plant will have one. 
Iron ore feedstock + waste methane = H2, Japan will be all over it I reckon, they can then make their own H2 and iron ore is easily transported. It is early days but a lot of potential.
As I said just my opinion. DYOR


----------



## Miner (11 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> As a general comment the technically best solution, to anything, is rarely the most commercially viable one.
> 
> I'm always cautious about "tech" companies for that reason. Simply inventing the tech is one thing but that of itself doesn't necessarily make it a viable business.
> 
> Do not hold but I'm watching it.



https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/HZR and the prices for the last few days and some volume up with no news. Definitely not graphite - as this commodity is dwindling. Does that elimination indicate something with hydrogen plant, construction contract, some out of the blue result on research? Could be anything. Interesting. still holding


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2019)

Investor presentation and explanation of Woodman Point demonstration plant.

http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/4487xm9f4c34hc.pdf


----------



## Miner (11 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Investor presentation and explanation of Woodman Point demonstration plant.
> 
> http://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/4487xm9f4c34hc.pdf



Thanks. Read the presentation.stage 1 completed.  Now demo plant. 6 months. 1000 tons. Not good enough to pay back capex. But upscaling advtg to set up plants elsewhere and learn more at their expense . Reminds me 1988-89, Korf Technology in Tata Steel. All were surrounded with inventor Dr Korf. So I am getting cautious on the risks from high IP, unknowns and second line of defence. 
The process is dependent on methane.


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Thanks. Read the presentation.stage 1 completed.  Now demo plant. 6 months. 1000 tons. Not good enough to pay back capex. But upscaling advtg to set up plants elsewhere and learn more at their expense . Reminds me 1988-89, Korf Technology in Tata Steel. All were surrounded with inventor Dr Korf. So I am getting cautious on the risks from high IP, unknowns and second line of defence.
> The process is dependent on methane.



If it works and the patents are tight, I would have thought the technology would be on sold, but as you say a lot of risk. Is the process dependent on methane, or any form of process heat eg LNG?
I hold, but not a large holding.


----------



## galumay (11 September 2019)

The patents are not tight.


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2019)

galumay said:


> The patents are not tight.



Oh well there is another Aussie invention down the drain. 

Galumay, do you have some knowledge, that leads you to that belief?


----------



## So_Cynical (11 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> If it works and the patents are tight, I would have thought the technology would be on sold, but as you say a lot of risk. Is the process dependent on methane, or any form of process heat eg LNG?
> I hold, but not a large holding.




The process is dependant on Carbon - NG, also most hydrogen users globally are small industrial users thus a 100-300 
tonne annual plant is ideal as a substitute source for these users that currently just buy hydrogen on the open market.


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> The process is dependant on Carbon - NG, also most hydrogen users globally are small industrial users thus a 100-300
> tonne annual plant is ideal as a substitute source for these users that currently just buy hydrogen on the open market.



Yes I agree SC, the other point is at the moment sewage methane is just flared off at most lants, imagine how much methane would be produced at Tokyo's sewage plants.


----------



## galumay (11 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Oh well there is another Aussie invention down the drain.
> 
> Galumay, do you have some knowledge, that leads you to that belief?




There has been a fair bit of discussion about it online, with accusations going so far as to say they have been misleading the market with any claims of patent protection as basically there is none. 

I haven't looked into it in any depth as I have always thought the whole thing was poorly run and very speculative.


----------



## Miner (11 September 2019)

galumay said:


> There has been a fair bit of discussion about it online, with accusations going so far as to say they have been misleading the market with any claims of patent protection as basically there is none.
> 
> I haven't looked into it in any depth as I have always thought the whole thing was poorly run and very speculative.



OMG.
Could the allegation be either way 
If it is misleading then there will be people suing HZR and MIN to court. That will bring down the share price.
Other side would say, short sellers are ramping down. 
The government support normally happens with some due diligence and not on speculation. 
I met some senior managers from mineral resources socially few months. They were very reluctant to talk but appeared to be keen a positive outcome of their investment. But I dont rely on such social chats . We need facts and figures.
On face value, I do believe HZR has a good case. The business outcome needs time and serious buyers.


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2019)

Miner said:


> .
> On face value, I do believe HZR has a good case. The business outcome needs time and serious buyers.



If it does what they say it can, there will be buyers flocking.
As for talk, I would think Min Res would have offloaded them, if there was any substance to it.
There is no upside for Min Res to be associated with a scam, doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## RobL (10 October 2019)

The stock price reached a fifty-two week high of AUD 0.470 during trade today Thursday, 10 October 2019, breaking through medium-term resistance with strong volume. The stock price reached an all-time high of AUD 0.850 in April 2016 and an all-time low of AUD 0.190 in July 2018. While the stock price has been a bit too volatile in recent days for a good long swing set-up it might be worthwhile adding this to a watch-list.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here http://www.hazergroup.com.au .

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------



## Country Lad (10 October 2019)

RobL said:


> While the stock price has been a bit too volatile in recent days for a good long swing set-up it might be worthwhile adding this to a watch-list.




I have it as a breakout today so I might have a little bit of this one tomorrow IF the momentum is still there in the morning and IF we are still stationary. Travelling can play havoc with my share dabbling.


----------



## Miner (12 October 2019)

Interesting days for HZR and more interesting their response - Know nothing response to ASX notice.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191011/pdf/449dmbnsk78wg9.pdf
If we look at the last five days trading and volume growth - how could it be know nothing. ASX does the ostrich mentality because they are also interested in the fees being a publicly listed company.
Today the volume was 1.1 Million and the price increase was more than  10 %
I do think time would tell us in a week or two. Happy Holder so not complaining. What is my concern is, however, where or who is the watchdog?

HZR price history
*Date* *Last* *% Change* *High* *Low* *Volume **
10/10/2019 0.445 9.877% 0.470 0.420 564,921
09/10/2019 0.405 -1.22% 0.415 0.405 153,749
08/10/2019 0.410 6.494% 0.410 0.390 191,540
07/10/2019 0.385 1.316% 0.385 0.385 45,811
04/10/2019 0.380 -1.299% 0.390 0.380 61,508
* Volume of shares shown represents only those shares traded on ASX.
*Annual report*

http://www.hazergroup.com.au
*Sector comparisons *
*HZR* *SDV* *AJX* *CG1* *SES
PRICE* 0.490 0.485 0.135 0.325 0.070
*MCAP*
43.28m
63.53m
45.17m
28.86m
26.73m
*YIELD* - - - - -
*PE RATIO* - - - - -
Price data for 52 week low, 52 week low date, 52 week high, 52 week high date, Annual dividend yield, P/E and EPS provided by Thomson Reuters © Thomson Reuters Limited


----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2019)

Miner said:


> Interesting days for HZR and more interesting their response - Know nothing response to ASX notice.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191011/pdf/449dmbnsk78wg9.pdf
> If we look at the last five days trading and volume growth - how could it be know nothing.




Hazer has gone up and down a bit over the last 3 years, banged up an all time chart for a better look.
Turns out the just passed price level of 40-45c has previously been a popular turning point, 49c close
to finish the week is a good upwards indicator i would think. higher high on top of higher lows over 
the last 15 odd months.
~


----------



## Miner (5 November 2019)

HZR published an attractive SPP for a significant value $30,000 for shares @$0.385 against last closing price of 47.5 cents.
Market flogged the share price by more than 14.7 % with 9 times more transaction volume  to the volume it transacted just before the trading halt was announced.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/HZR

On a lower level, I am pleased to see at least market has not brought down below 38.5 cents. But who knows tomorrow's market.
I am intrigued on few things on this CR :
Amount of SPP is only around $2.5 M. What it will really do ? Technically 3 months compensation package  of Chris Ellison . Geoff Ward ex Mineral Resources /CSI is the Exec Chairman. https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191029/pdf/449zv7sdlnywt7.pdf TThe  company just got a good level of fund $800 K.
 $2.5 M - what it can really deliver - Could  the market price  be artificially jacked up prior to CRR ?  Would the company raise another CR very soon after Christmas ? By the way the capital raise constitutes about 50% of current equity.
How the market will react tomorrow and days after ?
Per Commsec Over the last 3 years, earnings at HZR have declined by an average of -6.23% annually.
This is worse than the industry average growth of 0.02%.
 Until today's market reaction, I was very adamant on the HZR's success on technical ground. But today, I am starting to challenge my own vision - need a pair of better glasses.


----------



## Miner (5 November 2019)

https://www.hazergroup.com.au/wp/wp...oz-Research-Report-March-Quarterly-Update.pdf
April 2019- EUROZ predicted a price of $0.85 (not clear if the report was commissioned by Hazer)


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2019)

BOC gas to formalise an off take agreement, for Hazer hydrogen produced at the Woodman Point demonstration plant.
Fingers crossed, if this works and is viable HZR could be a massive winner IMO. If the plant fails, then I guess it is down the s bend for HZR.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191216/pdf/44cmcyp8dgx3hl.pdf

I do hold.


----------



## galumay (16 December 2019)

I am tipping is down the s bend. Will be happy to be wrong for the sake of holders.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2019)

galumay said:


> I am tipping is down the s bend. Will be happy to be wrong for the sake of holders.



I hope not, but it is very new and sketchy tech.
I don't have a lot of skin in the game, so not a major issue, just a punt. I'm already well ahead, so will keep an eye on it.


----------



## galumay (16 December 2019)

Its more their dodgy behaviour that raises red flags for me, claims they have patents when they dont etc.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2019)

galumay said:


> Its more their dodgy behaviour that raises red flags for me, claims they have patents when they dont etc.



I would have thought ASIC would be all over them, if they are lying and misleading shareholders about something like that.


----------



## galumay (16 December 2019)

LOL! I dont think ASIC or the ASX have a great track record with policing. HZR had to greatly dilute the one patent they have finally managed to get up in Australia, after 5 years they have been unable to get any of the international patents granted they have applied for, other than one fairly meaningless one in South Africa.


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2019)

The methane fueled demonstration plant is expected to be running by January 2021, if it is on time and on budget, there should be a lot of investor interest and speculation in Dec 2020.


----------



## basilio (1 January 2020)

I'd like to think that the demonstration plant will  confirm the technology and result in a stronger investor interest in 2020.


----------



## sptrawler (8 January 2020)

Hazer to get a small W.A government injection of fund, to conduct a feasability study.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200108/pdf/44d4fyf294t5t5.pdf

Sounds like Mandurah could become a test bed, for hydrogen powered public transport, makes a lot of sense compact area with metro rail connection.


----------



## Miner (9 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Hazer to get a small W.A government injection of fund, to conduct a feasability study.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200108/pdf/44d4fyf294t5t5.pdf
> 
> Sounds like Mandurah could become a test bed, for hydrogen powered public transport, makes a lot of sense compact area with metro rail connection.



Market welcomed it with a price drop.
Is it because the amount is so small and Hzr is walking around Bush?
Do hold.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Hazer to get a small W.A government injection of fund, to conduct a feasibility study.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200108/pdf/44d4fyf294t5t5.pdf
> 
> Sounds like Mandurah could become a test bed, for hydrogen powered public transport, makes a lot of sense compact area with metro rail connection.




Hydrogen powered buses/cars/trucks have been around for decades, a feasibility study into something that is proven is a bit of a waste of time but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## sptrawler (9 January 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Hydrogen powered buses/cars/trucks have been around for decades, a feasibility study into something that is proven is a bit of a waste of time but we have to start somewhere.



Probably more of a PR stunt at this time, however the cost associated with installing the H2 handling facilities will probably be required. As you say they have to start somewhere, hope it all goes ahead.
IMO W.A is perfectly situated to go full H2 transport. Small population, abundant solar and wind generation and large distances, which tends to favour H2 over BEV due to better range.
So due the fact, that there in reality isn't that many cars and buses in W.A, the amount of H2 required will be quite small, compared to larger populated States.


----------



## Miner (9 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Probably more of a PR stunt at this time, however the cost associated with installing the H2 handling facilities will probably be required. As you say they have to start somewhere, hope it all goes ahead.
> IMO W.A is perfectly situated to go full H2 transport. Small population, abundant solar and wind generation and large distances, which tends to favour H2 over BEV due to better range.
> So due the fact, that there in reality isn't that many cars and buses in W.A, the amount of H2 required will be quite small, compared to larger populated States.



Yes, as @So_Cynical mentioned, hydrogen powered buses are there for ages. Mr Ellison is behind the scene and earning publicity stunt. But market did not like it. Hence two successive days share prices went south. They are playing the game. But people working in Mineral Resources did advise there are something confidential stuff getting cooked. I am still in observation phase for HZR and holding until the turn is too severely south,
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/HZR


----------



## sptrawler (20 February 2020)

IF the hazer process actually works as it is supposed to, there may be a huge market, in the petrochemical industry.

https://www.watoday.com.au/world/no...-than-scientists-thought-20200220-p542js.html
From the article:
_Washington: Fossil-fuel production may be responsible for much more atmospheric methane than scientists previously thought, according to new research published today in the journal Nature._
Methane is a powerful heat-trapping gas - about 25 times more powerful than carbon dioxide over a period of 100 years - but because it's not as abundant as carbon dioxide it has a lower climate impact overall_.

The results, if they hold, suggest that methane needs to be managed even more tightly than was accounted for in multilateral initiatives such as the 2015 Paris Agreement - not to mention many policies on the national and local level.
Scientists aren't challenging the topline amount of methane that enters the atmosphere every year  that number stays at about 194 million metric tonnes, says Benjamin Hmiel, a post-doctoral fellow in Earth science at the University of Rochester and the study's lead author.

Rather, they're challenging how much of the total comes from natural versus industrial sources, an important distinction for policy-makers.
The new paper's estimate is dramatically smaller: Just 5 million tonnes, at most, come from natural sources or "seeps", the study says. "If it's not coming from seeps, then it's coming from fossil-fuel operations," says Rob Jackson, a Stanford professor of Earth system science who wasn't involved in the study_.

The hazer process IF it works will present a way of using the methane, to produce a marketable byproduct.
As miner says, I also am sitting on a few, waiting to see which way to jump.


----------



## basilio (21 February 2020)

HAZ  SP is  rising substantially. Could be news in the wing or  investors believing the Jan announcement is very significant.
Big volumes since Tuesday and has jumped from 44c to 55c


----------



## Miner (21 February 2020)

basilio said:


> HAZ  SP is  rising substantially. Could be news in the wing or  investors believing the Jan announcement is very significant.
> Big volumes since Tuesday and has jumped from 44c to 55c



Some times I just swim with the flow than against it.
For me HZR investment fared better than BHP or NCM investment on my account comparing the same period so, until it falls down to make BHP and / or NCM looking better performer on my account, I am not complaining


----------



## Miner (22 February 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200221/pdf/44fb7cb2m87l83.pdf
It is a good performance for a new organisation though not skyrocketing like a few others, so long it is uptrend steadily.  
Background report could suggest the WA Govt has done some ticking the boxes exercise before providing taxpayers' money however small it could have been
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200108/pdf/44d4fyf294t5t5.pdf


----------



## Miner (22 February 2020)

BTW, I probably have missed to see this announcement from MIN about reducing their stake on HZR - why should they did so ??? Any suggestions from the group?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191205/pdf/44cbjmpkf5bg3b.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (31 March 2020)

Hazer has approved a $16.65 million capex budget for the commercial demonstration plant. If the $16.65 is the total capital expenditure expected for the plant, that would be excellent.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200331/pdf/44gkhzjztypkdf.pdf
I do hold, I haven't added recently.


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2020)

The Governments latest announcement on hydrogen, may be a boon for Hazer, if the process proves successful.

https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...-drive-hydrogen-industry-20200414-p54jqu.html

I do hold, actually the only one showing green in a sea of red, in my portfolio ATM.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2020)

price recovery and, now, in a trading Halt for a Capital Raising


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2020)

feeling some love; on the back of recent statement from the government, with Hydrogen included in the five  _top priority, low emission_ technologies it will aim to develop over the  next decade.

The long awaited technology road map, released by Energy Minister Angus Taylor, ranks energy efficiency,  and electric and hydrogen vehicle recharging infrastructure as second  level _emerging_ technologies while nuclear power is relegated to a third order _watching brief_ priority.  _Mature technologies_ including coal, gas, wind and solar come fourth and last on the priority list.


> Hydrogen, for example, will be deemed competitive when it can be  produced for $2 a kilogram or less. It could then be used as a  mainstream fuel for generating electricity to back up renewables, heavy  transport and industrial applications such as producing ammonia or  smelting steel...


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

FYI of the clean energy ETF's I've been running on the NYSE, there's icln, qcln, and tan, and tan, which is almost entirely solar power, is head & shoulders above the other two. IIRC, if not for the gains in solar power, the others would actually be flat. 

Food for thought.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2020)

Up 10% on the AP Ventures announcement, very close to an all time high, it's a good announcement.

AP Ventures is financed by some heavy EV and hydrogen internationals. http://apventures.com/

There seems to be a 2 standard thing emerging between EV technologies, Tesla style EV,s that rely on charging and batteries
and EV,s that rely on Hydrogen fuel cells to power the car, Hydrogen Fuel Cell Electric Vehicle (HFCEV)


----------



## So_Cynical (3 December 2020)

A big drop a week and a half ago on the MIN collaboration withdrawal and now all is forgiven with the AP Ventures convertible note progression, one door closes and another opens. I noticed the other day that a Uni research lab in the US has achieved room temperature superconductivity with a substance that is basically Hydrogen in metal form.

Early days but imagine all high end electronics containing metal hydrogen, the entire first world power grid hydrogenated, massive massive market. - HZR all time high today.









						First room-temperature superconductor could spark energy revolution
					

A material that can transmit electrical current with zero resistance at room temperature has finally been created - but it currently requires a pressure close to that at the centre of Earth




					www.newscientist.com


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2020)

My 2021 pick, mainly due to the push for renewable energy.
Hydrogen is in its infancy, however the dual push for hydrogen and a desire to reduce methane emissions, may well give HZR a shot in the arm at years end.


----------



## sptrawler (18 January 2021)

Hazer certainly seem to be on a run, despite no news, that always worries me.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2021)

Have any of you charting guys got an explanation for this price rise?

I do hold, but have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Trav. (19 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Hazer certainly seem to be on a run, despite no news, that always worries me.



Looks like an ATH as well mate. No idea why the rise but good luck with it and hopefully it keeps going for a nice run 🐎 like Pikey on the favourite in the last at the Pinjarra Races


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2021)

yes, well. 
no real news, a director added early in the year.
Hydrogen, graphite, momentum
Low cost, low emission conversion

_three year chart, daily_


----------



## So_Cynical (19 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Have any of you charting guys got an explanation for this price rise?




18% jump on no news, something going on the general public doesn't know about? certainly buyers taking out all the sellers, some big volume early in the days trade.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 January 2021)

It was stonking along sideways range bound for ages. 
Only stalwarts were still holding. 
Now its easy prey. 
Beware the supply ship arriving and or cap raise, or as said, a leaky ship that will  sink on news...hydrogen eh? Explosive story...


----------



## barney (19 January 2021)

Just enjoy it @sptrawler  .....   

Sometimes there needs to be no particular reason for anything in today's Market

I see the boys have +$ 15 million in cash to play with ... that's good, depending on what they do with it of course.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2021)

I'm up 235% so not complaining.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 January 2021)

Another 8% today to close at 1.70 ~ the hydrogen wheel seems to have turned.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> Another 8% today to close at 1.70 ~ the hydrogen wheel seems to have turned.



Twiggy influence indirectly.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 January 2021)

Miner said:


> Twiggy influence indirectly.



 Probably - I watched the Twiggy speech last night, he is very very keen on hydrogen,  HZR hydrogen is not green though, well not super green anyway, and proper green hydrogen has never been manufactured in commercial quantity's anyway.


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> Probably - I watched the Twiggy speech last night, he is very very keen on hydrogen,  HZR hydrogen is not green though, well not super green anyway, and proper green hydrogen has never been manufactured in commercial quantity's anyway.



I don't care what colour it is, I'm up 355%, go Twiggy.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I don't care what colour it is, I'm up 355%, go Twiggy.



Run run with your money


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2021)

Miner said:


> Run run with your money



You reckon? I do tend to either jump off the horse too early, or end up running it into the ground. Just wish I had put more on it, as you always do.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> You reckon? I do tend to either jump off the horse too early, or end up running it into the ground. Just wish I had put more on it, as you always do.




I'm up about 500% ~ always hard to resist taking the money, I did sell a few of my more expensive HZR shares a while back so have taken a little off the table, the hydrogen story has a while to run yet, I have no idea when I will sell but i know it will NOT be at the top.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2021)

Up another 11% today to $1.80, watched the AGM video last night and was happy to see that they are fully funded for 21/22 and that the commercial demonstration plant is still a goer to be commissioned this year, also of interest was the explanation for MIN ending their collaboration, turns out they were only ever interested in the Graphite.
~


----------



## over9k (3 February 2021)

Context:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 March 2021)

Hazer gets a mention in a summary of Carbon Capture and Storage Technologies in the AFR. _Technologies  are evolving, and with the continued support of  governments both   locally and overseas, the prize of delivering a CCS  system that works, is reliable and helps bring net emissions to zero, is  a big one.   Research projects the industry to be worth more than $US6  billion by 2027. Some ASX-listed companies  have their eye on the  CCS prize. This is how they are progressing in helping to reduce our  carbon footprint._



> HZR has patented technology that allows the production of hydrogen gas from methane (natural gas). The "blue hydrogen" is created with carbon dioxide emissions that are captured and repurposed into the co-production of a high-purity graphite product.





> The  company recently started site works at its first commercial  demonstration plant at Woodman Point, 30 kilometres south of Perth. The completion date for the plant is October 2021, with the company reaffirming timelines and budgets in its latest quarterly statement. The intention is the facility will produce 100 tonnes a year of low-emission hydrogen, proving that the Hazer process can be deployed within a full integrated and commercial setting.




others mentioned are _*Calix CXL *_and *Zeolite ZEO.*

_Note:  Companies such as Santos, Orica, Origin Energy, BPH Energy,  Vulcan   Energy and others that are seeking to incorporate CCS within  their   current processes have been excluded. The intention of this  article is to focus on those looking to commercialise their technology  as a   priority.









						Carbon capture technology for a clearer future
					

There is big potential in delivering a CCS system that works, is reliable and helps bring net emissions to zero. This is how some ASX-listed companies are progressing.




					www.afr.com
				



_
ZEO (shaded) , with Hazer (red)  and Calix (light blue), over the last few years:


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2021)

Hazar looks to have bottomed, for the moment. How can you value any of these stocks with 'hydrogen' as their investment focus? Is it just all speculation and expectation that governments are going to keep throwing money at them?


----------



## greggles (17 March 2021)

Mobilisation of equipment, site-clearing and civil earthworks commencing this week for the Hazer Commercial Demonstration Project at the Woodman Point waste-water treatment facility. Think that's why its share price is bouncing back.

Agree that it's a difficult company to value but I'm sure there are people out there who understand what it is doing a lot better than the ordinary punter like me. It's had a great run in the last six months.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 March 2021)

Hydrogen is electric power in gas form, reasonably easy to store and transport, electric power on demand, something that solar and wind cannot do, the shift to Hydrogen is seemingly inevitable if zero emissions is the target.

There is a big push now to setup wind and solar in combination with electrolysers to produce hydrogen rather than battery storage.


----------



## sptrawler (18 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Hazar looks to have bottomed, for the moment. How can you value any of these stocks with 'hydrogen' as their investment focus? Is it just all speculation and expectation that governments are going to keep throwing money at them.



From my understanding methane, which is the gas produced at sewage treatment plants, causes a lot more global warming than CO2.
Hazar is building a demonstration plant, that uses the gas turn burn iron ore, which in turn gives off hydrogen and graphite. The plant is expected to produce 100tons of H2 /annum, which if successful isn't bad for a sewage plant of that size.
Several other methods of dealing with the methane are being trailed e.g.








						Sewage treatment plant smells success in synthetic gas trial
					

A new waste to energy project has set out to produce synthetic gas from sewage sludge at a wastewater treatment plant south of Brisbane.




					arena.gov.au
				



The thing is if countries like South Korea, Japan etc are going to derive most of their energy from H2 a lot will have to be produced, solar and wind will have to replace fossil fueled generation and do most of the heavy lifting for industry, so any other process such as the Hazer one if it is successful will be jumped at as another reliable source of H2 and it helps solve the methane issue.
But as you say a lot of the Hazer story is speculation, but isn't any new technology?

I do hold.


----------



## Miner (26 March 2021)

I used to be a holder and fan of HZR. Once Mineral Resources disassociated from HZR, right or wrong, I also withdrew myself to be an active follower. But noticed HZR turned around.
In addition, with Hydrogen is becoming like the Lithium boom, Twiggy's investment on hydrogen, I looked into HZR what is happening.

First noticed the project report and update
Cost increased by 5 to 10 pc. Remember it will be after contingency so I believe,  the real increase would be about 20 pc and the project yet to be completed.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02353514-6A1024586?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Then saw few directors unloaded their holdings - unusual to do so on a growth share. If the directors do not have their skin, who will?
Geoff Ward (ex MIN - so still MIN has a control) sold out a substantial amount. 




Detailed engineering not completed and already overrun and this is only a commercial demo plant - not a full-fledged plant.
HZR also got $9.4 M government grant.
Normally detailed engineering cost change will lead to construction variation and by Q4 21 - do not want to speculate but wearing my PM hat, I will be worried for the shareholders who bought only one month back @$1.80.













Cash - a company like HZR raised $240 K https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 - not long ago the same director sold out.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02327886-6A1014651?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 1.25 million shares sold and still a lot of shares in the kitty for sure.
*Having said, could there be a turning point - what the chartists say ?? DNH*


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2021)

Yep as usual, I ride it into the ground. lol
I have way too much faith in great ideas, or Aussie ingenuity, which both end up losing money.
Way too much BS in Aussie companies, to have too much faith, much better to back what the media is pushing.


----------



## sptrawler (12 April 2021)

Well John Hinkly from AP Ventures at last joins the board of Hazer, after the FIRB waves through the AP Ventures buy into the group.
Sounds like he has a ton of knowledge and experience, his involvement should at least give investors a bit of confidence.


			https://hazergroup.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/210412-AP-Ventures-Appointment-to-Hazer-Board.pdf
		


Below an older presentation of the AP Ventures proposal. 









						High hopes for Hazer as AP Ventures comes on board
					

H2-hopeful receives A$4M debt facility in exchange for seat at table




					www.energynewsbulletin.net
				




Still holding.


----------



## PetEarwig (30 June 2021)

I'm picking HZR in the July tipping comp. The chart has been on a continual decline over the past couple of months and the most recent announcement from mid-June mentioned cost overruns on the pilot plant. It did say they have full funding for the larger cost of the project. Looking for a turnaround of the share price as it hopefully meets support.

"The Hazer CDP is experiencing significant cost pressures. Covid-19 related disruptions to global supply chains for equipment and increased freight costs have had a substantial impact, including restricting the number of suppliers willing to meet the technical requirements to supply the Project. Additionally, rapidly increasing costs in Western Australia for labour, equipment, and services due to the strong resource industry has increased costs for engineering, construction, bulk materials, and services. These pressures have resulted in final pricing for many packages and services being above that indicated when setting the original Project budget in June 2020."


----------



## So_Cynical (9 September 2021)

Trading halt - Hazer needs more money, 5 million placement and 2 mill via a SPP at 92c according to the AFR.









						Bankers hit the street for Veem, Hazer Group raisings
					

Institutional investors have the chance to snaffle up to $15 million worth of shares in Veem, as it undertakes a $5 million raise and a management selldown.




					www.afr.com


----------



## Miner (9 September 2021)

Miner said:


> I used to be a holder and fan of HZR. Once Mineral Resources disassociated from HZR, right or wrong, I also withdrew myself to be an active follower. But noticed HZR turned around.
> In addition, with Hydrogen is becoming like the Lithium boom, Twiggy's investment on hydrogen, I looked into HZR what is happening.
> 
> First noticed the project report and update
> ...



Just revisited my posting back in March  this year
the current CR and the share price change like a bath tub is interesting.
$1.075 before CR after a price reached at 80 cents less than two months back warns me to watch on the side lines.


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2021)

I think I will just sit.  
There seems to be plenty of money around at  the moment, so the bell seems to have rung, on raising capital.


----------



## Miner (9 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I think I will just sit.
> There seems to be plenty of money around at  the moment, so the bell seems to have rung, on raising capital.



Me too brother. Plenty of money on other sides but credit card to pay off on my side


----------



## So_Cynical (10 September 2021)

The commercial demonstration project (Plant) completion will tell all, cost per X will be clear and it will be a goer or not, meanwhile Hydrogen and graphite are still major push factors and HZR is a conduit to both, lots of cheap money around.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

Nothing dodgy here. No announcements... speed ticket on the way.

Unless hydrogen is generally going bananas or Twiggy is buying...


----------



## Miner (13 October 2021)

kennas said:


> Nothing dodgy here. No announcements... speed ticket on the way.
> 
> Unless hydrogen is generally going bananas or Twiggy is buying...
> 
> ...



There was a big news on hydrogen investment  from NSW and there could be some connection.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 October 2021)

Someone is buying up big, the SPP participants must be very happy considering the shares were priced at 92c.


----------



## sptrawler (13 October 2021)

The fact that the process, cleans up sewage methane discharge, while making hydrogen and graphite, is compelling.
Whether the process is viable, is in the tea leaves, so lots of price swings Imo.
If it is viable ka boom, if it isnt ka thump.lol


----------



## Miner (24 February 2022)

HZR published a report (linked) after the market closed. The SP already went down. Could some one knew before market knew?
DNH










			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02491560-6A1078741?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2022)

Hazer really burning some cash, HY 13 million wow, still big blue sky's ahead if it all works out.


----------



## Miner (25 February 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> Hazer really burning some cash, HY 13 million wow, still big blue sky's ahead if it all works out.



The business has a core strength  but some how the execution on finance is challenging.

Could this excite Chris Ellison of Mineral Resources or Twiggy to have a take over ?
My wishful thoughts only because FMG currently keen on energy and MIN had a stake on HZR.


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2022)

As you both say it has potential, but starting from scratch, is proving challenging financially.
There has been some amazing price swings, just wish I was better at trading. But I'm not in for a lot of cash, so i'll ride it out.


----------



## sptrawler (28 June 2022)

The demonstration plant construction is complete and it is commissioned, process testing commencing apparently.


----------

